# apple tv 2 et win xp : help



## phil585 (6 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer l'apple tv 2 en hdmi ; il voit très bien les 2 pc (respectivement sous vista et 7, tout 2 en wifi) mais, et c'est celui qui sera le plus souvent utilisé et qui est sous xp qui pose problème! Impossible de le voir sur l'apple. Je dois signaler aussi que ce pc n'est pas directement en wifi mais branché par câble sur la bbox Belgacom.
Merci de m'aider et bonne soirée à tous!


----------

